# RESCUE: Chinchillas need help - over 50 of them



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 18, 2007)

SARS BC is helping out another shelter that had50 chinchillas come in yesterday. Many are pregnant so we arelooking to find foster homes for preg moms, babies and many of theadults (not old themselves).

They came from a very bad situation so they are grateful to have good food, water and a warm place.

If anyone can help, foster or *SPREAD the word*, we'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy Smokes!

Wish I was closer and could help out. I used to have 5 chinchillas of my own. They are such cute little guys.


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

A good friend of mine that raises Chinchillas said it would be a good idea to pos at 

www.chins-n-quills.com

By the way, where did they come from? What happened?


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 18, 2007)

A breeder. Rats chewed thru hiswatering system and he didn't want to care for them anymore.Too much work. He sells the pelts to the USfor fur.

There were dead ones on the propertyandrats wererunning through everything. Most had no food and devoured thehay when they came in....they probably had never seen hay before.

All the females had the metal elizabethan colars on them so theycouldn't get out of the cages and the males could freely go into theirspace to breed them. 

It was basically they go today or he'd have to electocute them - yet inthe same breath he said he *loved* them so much and hated to part withthem.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 18, 2007)

Can they live in a bathtub? Any problem with cats and rabbits? 



sas :cry2


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh my god. Can I electrocute him?


----------



## Greta (Apr 18, 2007)

Would it be possible to transport them down here to California? I have a couple of friends that may be interested.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 18, 2007)

I am moving this to the Rescue Me section since it is about animals needing to be rescued.

I hope that is ok!

Peg


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh my god. Can I electrocute him?


:yeahthat

Some people are just disgusting. I hope we can help find some of themhomes.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I'm still waiting to hear fromsomebody. (I don't have access to the SARS board, and I don'tknow who's handling the initial rescue). 

sas


----------



## Spring (Apr 18, 2007)

I could possibly take/foster one or two. I askedmy mom, and she said she'll think about it. I'm just going to browsearound see if I can find information about them. It might have to beafter the girls are spayed though :?, but hopefully I might be able tofoster sooner.

**Edit. What is the name of the shelter and where is it located?
Idiot..Idiot..Idiot! I wish I could electrocute that guy too!!

:banghead


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys, this is in Victoria, so if anyone canhelp out, let me know and I'llhelpco-ordinate withSARS and the SPCA over here. 

We'd really appreciate it!

Edit: here's a great site: http://www.chincare.com

Mostly what they need right now is a quiet and safe place. We might be able to find a cage for you if this is a problem. Thanks!


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 19, 2007)

*Pipp wrote:*


> Well, I'm still waiting to hear from somebody. (Idon't have access to the SARS board, and I don't know who's handlingthe initial rescue).
> 
> sas


I wasn't back on the board yesterday as one fo the girls passed awayyesterday afternoon.....she was literally *bred to death*. Ihad her in my office as I knew she was dying. The vet wascoming to put her down but she passed before he got here. 

Hedid an autopsy and she had a *ruputred uterus* with awell developed fetus and two under developedfetus's. He said she was bred to death.







Chins are very flighty so it would depend on the cats andbuns. I don't think the bathtub thing would work since theyare huge climbers, jumpers &amp; leapers. Thanks though. 

California might be a possibilty if someone could do a home check orvouch for the person and if we could somehow figure outtransport. We've adopted bunnies to California so I am surewe could do chins.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 19, 2007)

I was thinking of a tall cage built tofitthe spare bathtub, it could almost go up to the ceiling,maybe partly resting on plywood. But after reading theJordiWes link, I'm sure it would betoo hot in there, it'sright above the furnace. 

I'm looking for another new roommate, putting an ad in today, if I canfind someone willing to have a chin or three in the spare room, thatmight be an option, it's the coolest room in the house. 

For the immediate future if theyneedshort-termfosterers,Imight be abletoput a cage in my room, but Pipp has free run there. 

So sorry about the little girl. :sad:

sas


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah, these guys are super sensitive to heat....more so than bunnies.

It's a shame about the little one that passed...she was verysweet. I gave her a craisin -she quickly grabbedit, took a bite and then threw it away....she was way too sick to eatanymore. She'd have to be dying not to eat a craisin andsadly she was.


----------



## Spring (Apr 19, 2007)

My mom is still thinking about it, but if sheagrees I could possibly foster one or maybe two. Is there any way toget them to the Surrey area? If I can get a hold of another cage, Icould also possibly take in a pregnant female. I have a decent sizedpet store rabbit cage that would be ok as a temp. home.

I'll let you know asap if momagrees to let me foster them.


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm in the Surrey are so getting them to you is no problem 

Thanks


----------



## Spring (Apr 19, 2007)

OhOk great! I will just have to waiton what mom says. I've never had a chinchilla before, but I've done abit of research on them and they sound quite neat. Do you think adecent sized rabbit cage would do at least for a little while for achinchilla? Unless you have a cage available for me to borrow, I coulduse that. I'll have to see if I can find steel grids without plastic onthem if they are going to stay here for awhile.


----------

